# I Bought a Ford!!



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

After being a long time Chevrolet customer I bought a Ford. Amazing enough I slept fine last night and all is well. Bought a slightly used 2013 Platinum 4x4. I did not really need 4wd but I searched the used market and came across a great deal. Was originally looking at all brands and went and drove all of them. I had planned on new but decided to save some money. Hands down the ecoboost was the most powerful linear truck I drove. As far as features hands down the winner again was the Ford.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Stupid question: what's the term "linear truck" mean? I've never heard that.

Congrats on the purchase, cool when something exceeds expectations.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

See what you've been missing all these years. 

JK. Sharp looking rig.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Beautiful truck. You'll love it.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I jumped from a 3/4 Dodge CTD to my 2013 Fx2 Ecoboost. Love the truck, love the HUGE back seat...good power. Can't wait to tune it.


----------



## Fullbody (Dec 24, 2004)

*Wow*

That is a really good looking truck - congrats.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

hoosierplugger said:


> Stupid question: what's the term "linear truck" mean? I've never heard that.
> 
> Congrats on the purchase, cool when something exceeds expectations.


I guess it means how it drives . Just seems real smooth.

linear- having or being a response or output that is directly proportional to the input


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats! Good looking ride.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Sweet Ride!! You'll love it, i have a 2013 4X4 same trim, color & Ecoboost.


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

Dead Wait said:


> Beautiful truck. You'll love it.


Beautiful Avatar if I must say!!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Very Sharp Truck...... Love my 13 Eco Fx4


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

ST.SIMONS said:


> I guess it means how it drives . Just seems real smooth.
> 
> linear- having or being a response or output that is directly proportional to the input


Maybe compound turbo run in series? I googled it, but nada.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I guess reading all my Ford posts and being a spokesperson for Ford finally paid off. í ½í¸„

Congrats. Nice truck.


----------



## bthompjr24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome to brand that didn't "buy out". You will enjoy it. Still trying to justify a new 6.7 but the 7.3 just won't give up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ST.SIMONS (Jan 27, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> I guess reading all my Ford posts and being a spokesperson for Ford finally paid off. ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½
> 
> Congrats. Nice truck.


How ya been ? Yes you know I loved those Chevys until I gave the Ford a chance. I drove all at one dealer out in Angleton that I deal with. Hands down it was not close. This motor is silky smooth. Features everywhere. Thanks for all your post. I have read a ton of them. It's why I love this site. Real people using stuff that look for reviews and advice. Now you know all the boats I tow and some lets say are way to big for a half ton. Let's see what she will do. As far as fuel economy I could give a rats *****.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You are going to love the way it tows. I've done quite a bit of towing with mine up to 7500#. I haven't come close to hitting its practical limit. 

What I've found is that above the 5000-6000# range, depending on what you are towing and the terrain, if you lock out 6th gear you get better gas mileage and the tranny stays cooler. This is because at 70-75 you have the motor at about 2200rpm which is where the peak part of the torque curve begins. The motor isn't lugging and the tranny doesn't downshift on hills. If you don't lock out 6th is still does better than other half tons, but on heavier loads it performs better if you do. Under 5000 just put it in gear and go. 

Welcome to the dark side.


----------

